

Billionaire Closes Off Access to One of California's Best Public Beaches - marcfawzi
http://inhabitat.com/billionaire-denies-local-community-access-to-one-of-the-best-public-beaches-in-california/

======
codezero
Please check this, and adjust your title:
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
001sky
HN Title: Vinod Khosla: An Evil Man.

Article title: _Billionaire Closes Off Access to One of California 's Best
Public Beaches_

